# This is what a real tip sign looks like



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Not some cheesy slogan, like "Tips are not required."

This one is direct and less desperate.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

DON'T FIGHT THE TIP! Just let it slide.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> DON'T FIGHT THE TIP! Just let it slide.


This is not fighting it, it's getting yours


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> This is not fighting it, it's getting yours


Umm, I agree?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Grahamcracker said:


> Umm, I agree?


Lol


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Lol


Ikr, I like to try and give people the benefit of the doubt but I am having a hard time with this one


----------



## Ryan212 (Nov 19, 2015)

I prefer this tip sign I bought on EBay much more subtle/ offers services and they see it without being put off that u just want money.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

So confirmed what team DRider85 swings for?


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> So confirmed what team DRider85 swings for?


I was in Chicago last month.



Ryan212 said:


> I prefer this tip sign I bought on EBay much more subtle/ offers services and they see it without being put off that u just want money.


I just feel it confuses people. When people take taxi or use other services, they tip without thinking about getting extra service. We should keep things that way. The reason why not tipping became the norm in Uber is because we advertised that we'd provide all those extra services. We shouldn't advertise them and just get the money. This sign is not mine. But I saw it on the tour bus. The driver got 5 from me and two 20's from others. He didn't have to advertise to get tips, he just tells you the tips are important. Then you don't think about it, you just tip.

I like your sign, but they might not even see the tip suggestion. It just seems like it's an option. "And with that option, people just choose to ignore it since it's optional. This tour driver, I knew I had to tip him because of that sign. If he didn't have that sign, I'm not sure I'd tip. But I probably would because I know better, but just being hypothetical. Now if he had this sign that advertised all these perks and the tipping option was just a suggestion, I would think he doesn't need a tip.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

I get them sucked all in with my photography..... then hit them out of the blue with a tip sign  lol .......then 6 or 7 more beautiful shots.... then Bam, the 5 star rating message..... then 6 or 7 more "add free" shots.... then Bam, a free plug for my website  LOL Love it ! Working great !

Plus, I get to talk a LOT more about my photography, than the stupid over and over questions, "How long have you.... How do you like.... bla bla......


----------



## JohnMal (Sep 21, 2017)

Useful tips for beginners in photography in site weedit.photos


----------



## Episode (Sep 28, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> So confirmed what team DRider85 swings for?


Nobody noticed what his username is..... I think we ALL know what team he swings for hahahahaha I'm just kidding, but kinda a poor name choice.


----------

